# saltwater stores in Brampton



## shady (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey, I was looking for any decent local stores in Brampton that sell saltwater livestock. I don't like going to big als Brampton anymore.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know any stores in Brampton, but Canada Corals (Dixie and Mayerside) is not too far from Brampton and it is a great store. Amazing owners and great selection of corals.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The SW LFS along Dundas is not far from Brampton either............
You have BA/Mississauga, Aquatic Kingdom, Discount Dragon, R20, all nearby each other


----------



## shady (Jul 11, 2012)

I was looking to buy some emerald crabs, ill look into r20 tomorrow, thanks guys


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Slim pickings in Brampton.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*LFS in Brampton*

The only LFS in Brampton is unfortunately Big Als on Kennedy. 
If you have to go in there, ask for Randy. He is the only guy I have ever dealt with- good guy, knows his shit. 
I personally go into Mississauga- it's worth the drive.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA Brampton is not as good as the rest of the BAs in GTA for years, wonder why. Also, they do not have a good sale as the other BAs.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Canada Corals is the closest to Brampton and has pretty descent selections of dry goods and corals....lots of quality stuff and strictly devoted to reef aquarium not to mention nice and knowledgeable people like Dan and Isabelle.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Didn't Dee open up some shop in Brampton?


----------



## shady (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol did he? I'd be down to go


----------

